

Oracle Files Appeal Brief in Oracle v. Google - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20130213000119924

======
alanctgardner2
If I were a judge, I would be offended by this brief. Oracle's lawyers are so
obviously oversimplifying the case, as the author says, it sounds like the
kind of tale you'd spin for a jury. Rather than relying on this terrible,
inaccurate distraction, I hope the court takes a very technical
interpretation, and acknowledges the difference between a software API and the
table of contents of a Harry Potter novel.

------
gesman
Love the wise and simple way groklaw explains the complex matters.

------
SeanDav
Haven't seen posts by Groklaw on HN for a while, or maybe I just missed them.
Good to see Groklaw back on the front page, I always like reading the
articles.

------
jrockway
Is Ann's literary technique obviously illegal? It seems like an interesting
literary exercise to me, and if it's illegal to publish the results, that's a
pretty interesting development.

~~~
peeters
According to Oracle it's "obviously" indefensible. They don't say why though,
and saying it doesn't make it true. Oracle really has a knack of coming off
like a whiny 5 year old ( _but it's not FAIR_ ) rather than arguing the actual
law.

Sure you put a lot of work into the Java libraries, Oracle. (Well, actually
you didn't, Sun did). That doesn't mean it's protected by law. There are
plenty of things that you can invest heavily in that aren't protected by law.
Just because somebody "taps into your fan base" doesn't mean they violated
copyright law. By that logic, anybody that creates any Java library that uses
core Java APIs as input/output is also using the Java API unfairly.

------
suyash
Yay, time for Revenge..go Oracle!

